# DATEIEN einer (winamp-) Playlist in einen Ordner kopieren?



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

Also: ich hab ne playlist zB bei winamp mit 200 songs, die wild verteilt sind in 150 Unterordnern meiner Musiksammlung, und die Dateien, die in der Playliste vorkommen, sollen halt in einen neuen Ordner zB auf einer externen HD kopiert werden.

Ich glaub so was gibt es, find es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## NixBlick (21. November 2008)

*AW: DATEIEN einer (wimamp-) Playlist in einen Ordner kopieren?*

Mir fällt nur Mediamonkey ein. Damit öffnest du die Playlist und klickst dann mit rechts auf Wiedergabeliste. Dann auf Senden an und da kannst du dann "Ordner (kopieren)" auswählen. 
Wenn du mehrere Playlisten hast, dann lass einfach Mediamonkey den/die Ordner scannen. Dann findet man die unter Playlisten->importiere m3u playlisten. Da geht das mit rechtsklick etc. auch.

Hier noch der Link zu MM 
MediaMonkey  Free Media Jukebox, Music Manager, CD Ripper & Converter


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: DATEIEN einer (wimamp-) Playlist in einen Ordner kopieren?*

o.k, danke. ich wollte halt einfach mal die lieder aller alben und sampler meiner samlung, die überhaupt in frage kommen (is für ne poarty), in die playlist laden, dann alles abspielen und die ungewollten lieder in der playlist einfach löschen, und was übrigbleibt dann rüberkopieren  

das ist viel einfacher als in jeden ordner zu gehen, die lieder anzuspielen und dann manuell einzeln rüberzukopieren...


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2008)

hat wunderbar geklappt, thx


----------



## jetztaber (29. November 2008)

Ich lese das zwar zu spät, aber für diese Zwecke gibts noch den m3ucopier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

Du kannst mit Winamp aber auch die MP3s neu schreiben lassen und sie dann gemeinsam an einem Ort speichern.
Dann brauchst du die alten nicht mehr und kannst die vielen Unterordner löschen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2008)

nein, die unterordnen sollten natürlich bestehen bleiben, das sind ja die ganzen alben meiner musiksammung. ich wollte nur von meiner sammlung einzelne lieder für eine party aus einzelnen alben in einen ordner kopieren, um den dann wiederum auf DVD zu brennen und per DVDplayer abzuspielen.


----------

